# Lost two of my cats in three days.



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I posted a few weeks ago about my black cat, Clarence, and the problem we were having with him. After over a year of struggling, I did have Clarence put to sleep last Wednesday. He was a good cat, despite everything and I miss him more than I can say.

On Saturday, my long-hair, Scamper, took sick. I took him to the emergency animal clinic and his kidneys were failing. I made the decision to have him put to sleep that night. I feel now that it was a bad decision, that I should have waited. I am having a hard time living with it.

I miss both of them so much. Our family just seems depleted. This has been a really bad year for us in many ways and losing both of them the same week just seems like the last straw. Heidi, my GSD, is a big comfort at this time.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear that. May both rest in peace.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Kidney issues are VERY hard to deal with. Don't feel guilty. Gaudi was 5 1/2 when her kidneys failed. I came home on a Friday to a dog that had defecated all over herself (had acl surgery so wasn't moving around well). Not seeing what had happened, I cleaned her off and kept her in my bathroom in case I needed to. Something woke me up the next morning and said go check her. Running to the bathroom I found her in seizures, grabbed her and made it to the vet. Iv's, antibiotics, etc, Sunday morning she passed away. I kept saying please let her make it, I don't care if she has to be on a special diet for the rest of her life, just let her make it. She didn't. After she passed, I did research on diets for dogs in Kidney failure. To be honest, I don't know if I would've done it correctly and end up causing more pain that she was already in. I'm sorry that you lost your cat, but kidney failure is painful and he's no longer hurting.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Two close together like that is really hard and it's good you have Heidi there.

I lost Max to kidney disease 10 years ago and I soemtimes wonder if I waited too long before I let him. The last week of his life was really hard on him.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your losses. May Clarence and Scamper Rest in Peace!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

My heart goes out to you. Loss is never easy, but to lose two in such a short time, that's got to be so tough. 

My sister lost her three kitties within 10 months of each other. One threw a blood clot while she and her family were at my folks for Thanksgiving. (their "catsitter" was the neighbor who was also a vet) She then lost her other two w/in a month of each other to cancer. She was completely devastated when she had to put them to sleep.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. I still hear my vet's voice as he tried to console me describing how often he sees concomitant losses that even he could not explain. But, everywhere I turn, it seems another cat is suffering with kidney issues. I know there is a propensity toward kidney problems in cats, but it sure seems to be much more prevalent nowadays. I have two out of my kitty family that are prone to issues, but one is ancient (25+ years) and the other was saved by surgery prior to my adopting him. I'm always holding my breath, keeping an eye on diet, etc. I'm absolutely paranoid about the litter boxes and constantly am cleaning them. I have also found that if stress in the house increases for any reason, it may have a backlash in these two cats in particular with symptoms. 

I hope you find comfort and rest knowing your efforts were made out of love and to end any potential suffering which, I believe, is the last and greatest gift we give the pets we love.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Depleted is a good description. I'm so sorry. I'm glad you have Heidi there to help comfort you.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your losses.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you for all of the kind words. One thing that is really tearing me up is that part of the decision on Scamper was financially-related and I am really ashamed to admit it. My husband has been ill, had two surgeries and has been off work for five months. The emergency vet really wanted to keep Scamper going through the weekend and then have on-going treatments. But after paying the bill for the weekend, we just weren't going to have any money left for treatments and I had to make a quick decision. It wasn't a question of wanting to spend the money, but of simply not having it. She did say the kidney disease would undoubtedly eventually take him no matter what we did. But I wish now that I would have waited through the weekend, if nothing else, just to think it through and have more time to say goodbye. I think what with Clarence and everything else, I just wasn't thinking clearly.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Even if it had nothing to do with the money, prolonging it was more physical pain for him. Alot of animals even if they partially recover, never do completely and yes it would take him no matter what. So shorter time, no pain, or longer life, much pain? You did what was best, so please remember the good times and don't beat yourself up.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you. He was a wonderful, sweet cat and didn't deserve to suffer.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Bridget - don't second guess yourself. You made the best decision you could for your dear cat and your family. 

We all do the best we can and I know your decision was not taken lightly. It is unfair for anmials to suffer and I wish they never had to.

Hugs to you for your losses.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss and can understand how devastated you must be. My Chama is 14 and I know her time could come very soon. My cat, Cleo, is 17 and her kidneys are failing. My worst fear is to lose both of them in close proximity.







to you and your family in this difficult time.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Bridget, 

My heart goes out to you!

We have two kitties and I cannot even express the love we have for them and the desire to keep them safe and happy...

Your decision was right -- I am so grateful you didn't have him suffer.. 

He is with God now and one day you'll see him again in peace and happiness!

God bless!

Tanya


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Bridget, prayers going out to you and your family at this time. Losing them is such a struggle for you, I understand. May Heidi bring you much comfort right now, as may the memories of all the love you gave to those wonderful feline companions. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts as you go through this. Give an extra hug to Heidi, she will bring you comfort.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

that is horrible! I am so sorry!! my cats are 14, 12 yrs old and i would be devastated! so so sorry!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss....life is very seldom fair. I know how hard you struggled with Clarence's problems, and am sorry that nothing worked for him. 

I have a 17 year old Bengal, Kinu, that I dearly love. Another big tabby calico who is showing some signs of aging who I rescued from a barn who neglected their cats - Kinu is my constant companion in the house, always with me. I know how devastating it is to lose them...
























Lee


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gosh I am so sorry! You don't even know if Scamper would have responded to treatment. Most don't. Money aside I think you made the best decsion you could at the time. Most importantly Scamper is not suffering. 

It is hard to lose our critters but 2 back to back is terribly hard. I am glad you have Heidi.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Skye'sMomBridget - don't second guess yourself.


My thoughts exactly. We don't have a crystal ball and every cat responds differently but also having had a cat w/kidney failure I can relate to your sadness. We tried everything within reason for our kitty but it was like fighting a downhill battle, nothing worked and he was slipping away from us. It was heartbreaking to see him like that and we had to have him PTS.

My thoughts and condolences go out to you.


----------



## dakota pup (Jul 20, 2009)

I'M SO SORRY TO HERE ABOUT YOUR KITTIES. I LOST TWO OF MINE 3 YRS. AGO TO F.I.P. FIVE WEEKS FROM EACH OTHER SO I KNOW HOW YOU FILL BUT TIME WILL HELP .JUST ALWAYS KEEP THEM IN YOUR MEMORY AN YOUR HEART . KIM AN 5 GSD. GRIZZ, FUZZBALL, BRAVEHEART,MIKO AN DAKOTA.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry.








People willing to let their animals go just amaze me. That is unconditional love, putting their needs ahead of your own. I mourned losing my cat for literally...well, I still do. I wore his collar as a bracelet for 6+ years and never took it off. It was turquoise, and when it finally fell apart it was light sky blue...I can't imagine the pain you are feeling for losing two. Don't beat yourself up, you did what you thought was best for your cat. Kidney failure is a scary thing, and can be a painful and slow death...sometimes treatments help, sometimes they don't. It would have been a toss up and now there is no suffering. Only on your part, from missing them...that's what's so amazing about this.


----------

